# Grand River advisory issued



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Grand River advisory issued 

Tuesday, June 07, 2005, The Grand Rapids Press
OTTAWA COUNTY -- 

A "no body contact advisory" will remain in effect for the entire length of Grand River in Ottawa County until 11 a.m. Thursday. The county Health Department issued the advisory after weekend rainstorms led to a combined sewage overflow into the river.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Yep, 1/100'" of rain can devastate this watershed.:lol:

I anticipate a fresh run of tapered nose browns. If you do go out please do not post any pictures that might dicslose locations to where these critters might be found.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I anticipate a fresh run of tapered nose browns. If you do go out please do not post any pictures that might dicslose locations to where these critters might be found.


I usually just sniff 'em out :lol: 

On a somewhat releated note...apparently an entire family almost drowned yesterday while swimming, of all places  , by the wastewater plant on Market :yikes: 

Fortunately they were all safely brought to shore, one young girl floated nearly a mile downstream from the "brown trout hatchery" on Market Street.

Here's a link for more reading...Grand River Swimming


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

This is freakin' BS! When is the EPA or DEQ or whatever going to get involved and start fining the hell out of this city or the waste companies? It's ridiculous...


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, last year at the Sixth street outing there were kids swimming in the boils going under water, walking out there barefooted :yikes: , along with the fella's from the "Grand Rapids Core of Engineers" doing their work out near the icebreaker.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

thousandcasts said:


> This is freakin' BS! When is the EPA or DEQ or whatever going to get involved and start fining the hell out of this city or the waste companies? It's ridiculous...


From what I have heard, It is cheaper for the city to pay a few fines each year,than to fix the problem. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

twohand said:


> From what I have heard, It is cheaper for the city to pay a few fines each year,than to fix the problem. Can anyone confirm?


I think they've been working on separtating the storm sewers from the sanitary sewers for the last few years. I believe (again not sure) that they have to have the work done by the certain date or they will recieve fines. You bring up a good point, the cost of the separation project was/is astronomical, fines would probably be cheaper, especially since the city is in the red.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

As Tim said browns are running But it was the first rain and they have to dump the things they don't want to treat and the rain is always a good out for them to let it out. the people who work at the city waste water must not be sportsman or have any conscience or christian beliefs. sad steve k8vol


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I think there was a fishing contest Tue evening in the lower Grand River. Bob Kingsley (Muskegon area outdoor writer) was fishing a contest and he wasn't up at White Lake contest when I was there. He must have gone south.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I heard a 3/4 pound "brown" won the fishing tournament. Honorable mention was several "whitefish" being caught...

The action all occurred downstream from the sewage drains...

Zob


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
April 25, 2006

Contact: Robert McCann (517) 241-7397

Applications Open for Wastewater Planning Grants
$40 Million Available for Michigan Municipalities

Applications are being sought for $40 million dollars in grants that are available through the new Strategic Water Quality Initiatives Program (S2). The funds are designed to assist Michigan municipalities with the necessary project planning and design of qualifying wastewater projects.

The grants would cover up to 90 percent of the eligible costs to complete a loan application, including project planning, project design, and development of a revenue system for the wastewater project. Some publicly owned non-point source projects also may qualify.

To reach as many communities as possible, each applicant municipality is limited to $1 million in total grant assistance, and the actual construction of the project eventually would have to be funded through the existing low-interest revolving loan programs - the State Revolving Fund (SRF) and the Strategic Water Quality Initiatives Fund (SWQIF).

"This program will further expand the DEQ's ability to assist communities in making necessary improvements to their sewer infrastructure," said Department of Environmental Quality Director Steven E. Chester. "The results will better protect our environment, and give local communities the ability to fulfill future growth needs."

A community receiving a grant will have up to three years to complete its planning and design work, and be ready to accept an SRF/SWQIF loan for construction of the project. 

The SRF was created in 1989, and has been a highly successful tool in awarding low interest construction loans to Michigan communities. Over $2.3 billion dollars for 260 wastewater projects in municipalities large and small throughout Michigan has been awarded to date. 

Applications are available on line at http://www.michigan.gov/deq, or from the DEQ Revolving Loan and Operator Certification Section at 517-373-2161.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> This is freakin' BS! When is the EPA or DEQ or whatever going to get involved and start fining the hell out of this city or the waste companies? It's ridiculous...


...............I got it........we all stop POOOOOOOOOPIN...that'll solve the problem....Gotta tell you about the 20 ( + ) KOTEX I snagged on the Detroit river this past week......All in 3 hours....always wondered what those walleye are eatin'.....true story...worst SH$% I have ever encountered.. Yeeaach!!!!! don't ask.....:sad:  :rant:  :yikes:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Why, oh why would anyone swim in the Grand? Especially in April?????

And it didn't rain that hard or that long here in GR. I live here, was home all day, and it only drizzled or rained lightly for several hours.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Flyfisher said:


> I usually just sniff 'em out :lol:
> 
> On a somewhat releated note...apparently an entire family almost drowned yesterday while swimming, of all places  , by the wastewater plant on Market :yikes:
> 
> ...


Here's a quote from that story:


> One girl was rescued by her father, another grabbed onto *a log*, and another, a nine-year-old, was swept down stream.


:lol:

Hey, at least the fecal excrement served a purpose!

Now, I would like to meet the man who pinched that loaf.

:lol:


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Waterfoul said:


> Why, oh why would anyone swim in the Grand? Especially in April?????
> 
> And it didn't rain that hard or that long here in GR. I live here, was home all day, and it only drizzled or rained lightly for several hours.


Check out the date from that story. HR only revived the thread because his article fit.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, after reading this story I can't wait to move to GR. I can't wait to graduate and move back to the yoop.

Joe


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

> This is freakin' BS! When is the EPA or DEQ or whatever going to get involved and start fining the hell out of this city or the waste companies? It's ridiculous...


I agree, it's not funny to me at all.. I hope I never have to live around that..and the ****** part is (no pun intended) the steelhead fishing is unparalleled!!! go figure


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

Aw come on people, the Grand is the cleanest watershed in Michigan to date. Cleaner than alot of other watersheds. Don't knock it, till you try it.:yikes:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Northlander said:


> Aw come on people, the Grand is the cleanest watershed in Michigan to date. Cleaner than alot of other watersheds. Don't knock it, till you try it.:yikes:


That's not far off actually. For many years it was cleaner than either the St. Joe and the Kalamazoo... but I'm not sure these days. But the further north you go... the better it gets. Muskegon? Not bad. Pere Marquette, very nice. Manistee... again, very nice. Betsie? You could drink it! Boardman... well, it does run right thru TC, but it's damn clean too.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Time to resurrect and oldie but a goodie

How do you know Grand rapids is the furniture capitol of the world???????







All the stools floating down the river after a rain storm:yikes: :lol:


----------

